# Showing: 3 strike nail art design tips



## DavaL (Jun 5, 2012)

3 strike way  is a common method to design new nail arts, and this is a totally new one


----------



## PurpleStrawberi (Jun 8, 2012)

this is so cool! im gonna try it!


----------



## Alexa711 (Jun 11, 2012)

wow! this is really cool, I haven't seen this anywhere else, not even on Pinterest. I'm gonna try it really soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aleeeshuh (Jun 11, 2012)

Love this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll be doing this tonight. Where did you get the tape?


----------



## amandah (Jun 11, 2012)

This is awesome, what kind of tape is that?


----------



## aleeeshuh (Jun 19, 2012)

i found it on amazon if you're interested! i'll be ordering mine when my boss leaves the office lol http://www.amazon.com/Nail-Stripe-Decoration-Sticker-Hologram/dp/B0069FDR96/ref=sr_1_1?s=beauty&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1340127096&amp;sr=1-1&amp;keywords=striping+tape



> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is awesome, what kind of tape is that?


----------



## leah970 (Jun 25, 2012)

love that idea!


----------

